# Who is the most educated fighter in UFC? Who is the most uneducated fighter?



## The_Senator (Jun 5, 2008)

Does anyone has any information on that? I know Franklin is a math teacher, which makes him a very intelligent person, Carwin is educated too ("I have two Bachelor Degrees. One Bachelor of Arts in Environmental Technology and a Bachelors of Science in Mechanical Engineering and a minor in Business and Economics"), who else?


----------



## Silva 1 (Nov 17, 2008)

Most Franklin Liddell
Least Chris Leban


----------



## ZeroPRIDE (Apr 12, 2006)

i have no idea. stuff like that doesnt surface very much.


----------



## diablo5597 (Nov 12, 2008)

not sure who the most is, but nate Diaz has to be the least.


----------



## kamikaze145 (Oct 3, 2006)

Both Jeremy Stephens and Josh Neer strike me as uneducated. I have no idea of their educational backgrounds I am just saying they seem to lack intelligence.


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

Junie browning, he said his alternative from fighting is working in fast food. Jeff monson is probably one of the smartest guys to ever fight in the UFC


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Like someone else said, I'm sure Nate Diaz is the least.


----------



## Dnash (Sep 7, 2008)

Last time I checked, Terry Martin was going for his PhD in Clinical Psychology. I think he takes this contest of sorts.

Don't know about the least educated though.

EDIT: Dang it, I forgot he wasn't in the UFC anymore, lol. Maybe Carwin then, given the number of degrees he has.


----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

Not in the UFC, but I really doubt Krazy Horse has his middle school diploma.


----------



## yynnaot (May 28, 2008)

The_Senator said:


> Does anyone has any information on that? I know Franklin is a math teacher, which makes him a very intelligent person


From wikipedia, Franklin
master's degree in education and a bachelor's degree in mathematics from the University of Cincinnati.

I don't know the level of education University of Cincinnati has but in U of S (saskatchewan) math is damn hard and i would imagine it is the same elsewhere. And generally you need around 80% average to get accepted to masters (exceptions to those that have connections) which is pretty amazing for a math degree.


----------



## Darkwraith (Jun 4, 2008)

I am sure we would be surprised at the level of education of some of the fighters. 

I know(as stated before) that Liddell and Franklin are very educated.
And Monson does seem to be an educated guy as well. I don't know what his background is though.

What degrees does Carwin have?


----------



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

GSP and A. Silva both have a Phd in ass kicking.


----------



## rdrush (Mar 5, 2007)

I know at least one fighter has a PhD, but for the life of me I can't remember who.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

Franklin and Carwin. I think Carwin has an engineering degree.

Least educated, I couldn't say. I think there's just varying degrees of dumb going on there. But, you know, some ppl are physical rather than cerebral geniuses.


----------



## Davisty69 (May 24, 2007)

According to Wikipedia, and somewhat from his own site, Monson has a Masters degree in psychology. That puts him in the same boat as Franklin and Carwin in my book.


----------



## Suizida (Feb 29, 2008)

I know Big Nog was almost finished his law degree in brazil, when he decided to drop out and train full time MMA.

Chuck Liddell has a degree in accounting. I'm doing the chuck liddell path into MMA .

I think a lot of the interviews on ufc.com ask if they have college degrees

Florian was one that struck me as smart, he has a bachelors degree in arts and science

looking through the people on UFC.com, a lot have college degrees


----------



## chuck fan (russ) (Nov 13, 2006)

Randy Couture has a degree in German but i suppose a langauge isn't as good as most of these other degrees that have been mentioned. Also i never would have thought of Chuck as being a smart guy but looks can be deceiving.


----------



## joppp (Apr 21, 2007)

swpthleg said:


> Franklin and Carwin. *I think Carwin has an engineering degree.*
> 
> Least educated, I couldn't say. I think there's just varying degrees of dumb going on there. But, you know, some ppl are physical rather than cerebral geniuses.


Carwin still WORKS as a freakin' engineer! GO CARWIN!!!


----------



## legking (Jun 15, 2007)

Incredibly enough, Phil Baroni:

"...Baroni attended Hofstra University before transferring to Central Michigan University where he became a two time All-American collegiate wrestler. Baroni was a double major in biology and psychology, and earned his degree in psychology (from wiki)."


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

legking said:


> Incredibly enough, Phil Baroni:
> 
> "...Baroni attended Hofstra University before transferring to Central Michigan University where he became a two time All-American collegiate wrestler. Baroni was a double major in biology and psychology, and earned his degree in psychology (from wiki)."


I think thats a typo on Wiki - its meant to be psycho-ology :thumb02:


----------



## TERMINATOR (Jul 6, 2008)

I think Nate Diaz is neuro surgen or something like that.


----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

He was actually my economics tutor.


----------



## name goes here (Aug 15, 2007)

Fedor joined the army quiete young I thought, Aleks too. As far as I remember anyway. There early education was mostly in kicking ass, and *****


----------



## BrianRClover (Jan 4, 2008)

My knee jerk answer went to Franklin... I've also heard from a lot of people (not just the countdown show) that Jardine is actually very intelligent.
Rashad strikes me as very educated as well...

As far as the least goes, there are a lot of guys walking around that just graduated High School, probably a few that didn't even do that. But as far as the way they carry themselves, I think Nate Diaz, Josh Neer, and maybe Junie would have to take the cake in good guesses.


----------



## jcal (Oct 15, 2006)

what does it matter? A fighter your same size can kick your ass then hes smarter than you at fighting.


----------



## thunder (Jun 18, 2007)

Without getting into degrees and qualifications.. 

Florian would have to be the one who strikes me as most articulate and generally intelligent. Browning would be the least, though Dan Barrera, had he have made it, would have given him a run for his money.


----------



## Drogo (Nov 19, 2006)

Having a degree doesn't necessarily indicate intelligence. There is a strong correlation between the two but I know a few guys with post graduate degrees (I have a B.Sc and M.Sc) who were pretty dense. They just worked harder to compensate.


----------



## MooJuice (Dec 12, 2008)

rashad evans supposedly has an honours or masters degree in psychology...Which surprised me at first, (back when i hated him), but makes sense now that i've gotten to know him better. (and thus like him more)


----------



## Robb2140 (Oct 21, 2006)

I remember reading that Heath Herring was an IT when he first got into MMA, I believe he is college educated.

KenFlo seems like a very smart guy, I know he went to Boston College which is a good school.

Joe Lauzon is a self admitted computer nerd who definetly comes across as intelligent.

Franklin is the obvious choice as the smartest guy being a Math Teacher and all.

As far as the dumbest goes, there are obviously many, War Machine is the first I can think of. 

It seems that most of the really good fighters are intelligent, which makes sense.


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

yynnaot said:


> From wikipedia, Franklin
> master's degree in education and a bachelor's degree in mathematics from the University of Cincinnati.
> 
> I don't know the level of education University of Cincinnati has but in U of S (saskatchewan) math is damn hard and i would imagine it is the same elsewhere. And generally you need around 80% average to get accepted to masters (exceptions to those that have connections) which is pretty amazing for a math degree.


no way, you go to the U of S too? what you taking?


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

MooJuice said:


> rashad evans supposedly has an honours or masters degree in psychology...Which surprised me at first, (back when i hated him), but makes sense now that i've gotten to know him better. (and thus like him more)


Michigan State produces some incredibly smart people.:thumb02:


----------



## ZaoSyn (Aug 22, 2007)

Smartest? I think Franklin personally. 

If I had to pick the least smart fighter it would probably be Rampage or Junie Browning. I'm pretty sure I heard in an interview that Rampage was 17 in the 9th grade and dropped out. But he's really funny so even if he didn't make it in MMA he could of made it as a comedian. Another one (even though I don't know much about him) Junie Browning strikes me as the stereotypical red neck from the south who has a Trans Am in his back yard and parents own a gas station. But I could be totally wrong


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

IMO Rampage has raw intelligence that wasn't cultivated and/or polished in the conventional manner.

I don't know how educated Forrest is but he strikes me as pretty smart, if only because of his quick wit and dry sense of humor.


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

swpthleg said:


> IMO Rampage has raw intelligence that wasn't cultivated and/or polished in the conventional manner.


Disagree 100%. Hes of average intelligence at best.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

Occasionally a fighter or other public figure makes me question my definition of intelligence. This is a relative abstraction to begin with, but Rampage is one of those people.


----------



## Fedornumber1! (Jun 18, 2008)

rashad is pretty smart...


----------



## The Dark Knight (Jun 29, 2008)

chuck fan (russ) said:


> Also i never would have thought of Chuck as being a smart guy but looks can be deceiving.


That's what I love about Chuck, though. There is just so much more to him than his physical appearance would suggest. Yeah, he has a degree in accounting.

As has been mentioned, Rashad has a degree in Psychology. I've have always felt that he has come across as articulate, explaining himself in a crystal clear and concise manner when being interviewed. Not sure if he has an M.A, though.

C.B also has a Bachelors degree in something as well. Can't remember what though. I think Forrest Griffin has a degree in Law.

If we are going by paper and academic credentials, the Rich Franklin appears to be the most well educated. However, there are millions of people I know who didn't attend higher education yet they are almost intimidatingly intelligent. Take GSP for example. Now, i'm not too clear on this so you guys can feel free to correct me, but I understand that GSP didn't attend a college or university and was even a garbage disposal man at one point, yet he seems really knowledgeable about general things and can articulate himself really well. 


Least educated..I dunno, it's a bit unfair to pinpoint who is the least uneducated, that said, I have always felt that Tito Ortiz lacked some brain cells.


----------



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

Former UFC fighter Carlos Newton has a Phd apparently, it was in Toezup's trivia several weeks ago.

http://www.mmaforum.com/ufc/49838-toezup-trivia-thursdays-winner-gets-free-tee-shirt-hat.html


----------



## georgie17891 (Dec 21, 2008)

someone on tuf 6 was a teacher I think


----------



## The_Senator (Jun 5, 2008)

name goes here said:


> Fedor joined the army quiete young I thought, Aleks too. As far as I remember anyway. There early education was mostly in kicking ass, and *****


It was mandatory, in fact, it still is. The only difference now is that we go to army for just one year instead of two. Fedor had to go so early because he graduated from high school and professional school (which is not very prestigious if you ask me. Compared to him, I'm way more educated)and decided not to continue his studying. That's how he ended up in army for 2 years. But Fedor got a degree in 2008 from university in Belgorod (the university there is not very prestigious as well), of course, it's due to his accomplishments in ***** and MMA. That's why, compared to Franklin and Carwin, Emelianenko isn't so educated. Aleks is also not a genius when it comes to degrees.


----------



## judodude (Mar 27, 2009)

Educated I dont know.

Smartest? I would say Barnett and Rampage. They are always quick with a response.


----------



## WestCoastPoutin (Feb 27, 2007)

judodude said:


> Educated I dont know.
> 
> Smartest? I would say Barnett and Rampage. They are always quick with a response.


I think that is being 'clever' or 'witty' and not so much being smart.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

I'd have to give the nods to Kenny Florian and Nate Diaz.


----------



## TysonPunchOut (Mar 27, 2009)

Man this thread is weird.What is next for you guys best and worst looking fighters.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

TysonPunchOut said:


> Man this thread is weird.What is next for you guys best and worst looking fighters.


Obviously GSP is the best looking fighter. No need to make a thread on it.:wink03:


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

I approve the preceding message.


----------



## thrshr01 (Dec 30, 2007)

TysonPunchOut said:


> Man this thread is weird.What is next for you guys best and worst looking fighters.


There was one already. My wife was looking over my shoulder when I was reading and she gave me a weird look. :dunno:


----------



## Darkwraith (Jun 4, 2008)

thrshr01 said:


> There was one already. My wife was looking over my shoulder when I was reading and she gave me a weird look. :dunno:


^^^lol


Well i have extreme man love in a non gay way for Rich Franklin. Come on he is one handsome guy... :confused02:

Wait..that is still kind of gay...


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Darkwraith said:


> ^^^lol
> 
> 
> Well i have extreme man love in a non gay way for Rich Franklin. Come on he is one handsome guy... :confused02:
> ...


It's only gay if you make eye contact.:thumbsup:


----------



## CroCopPride (Jan 13, 2007)

i was hoping for smartest fighter in the ring

i was hoping for smartest fighter in the ring

thread fail


----------



## Outcold (Mar 18, 2009)

CornbreadBB said:


> Not in the UFC, but I really doubt Krazy Horse has his middle school diploma.


:thumb02:

He also thinks he knocked out Wanderlei Silva in a backstage fight


----------



## duncanjr (Dec 12, 2008)

most educated is not necessarily more intelligent ...i think intelligence is very objective ...i know some very smart people with regardes to school that are straight up airheads when it comes to common sense ..i think liddel is one of the smarter fighters , as not only did the man get a degree, he also wrote a book , which i read . you really cant judge a book by its cover ( no pun intended ) . and i think rampage ( although not a genious ) you cannot be a total moron and come up with the stuff he comes up with constantly ...i think he could very well be a bit brighter than most give him credit for ...on the dumb side , i know brock lesnar attended collage , but i think he is the prime example of a man whos strong as an ox and half as smart .:thumb02:


----------



## judodude (Mar 27, 2009)

duncanjr said:


> most educated is not necessarily more intelligent ...i think intelligence is very objective ...i know some very smart people with regardes to school that are straight up airheads when it comes to common sense ..i think liddel is one of the smarter fighters , as not only did the man get a degree, he also wrote a book , which i read . you really cant judge a book by its cover ( no pun intended ) . and i think rampage ( although not a genious ) you cannot be a total moron and come up with the stuff he comes up with constantly ...i think he could very well be a bit brighter than most give him credit for ...on the dumb side , i know brock lesnar attended collage , but i think he is the prime example of a man whos strong as an ox and half as smart .:thumb02:


Exactly.. Knowing a bunch of stuff makes you "knowledgeable" not "intelligent" or "smart". What if you know a lot of stuff that is just wrong?

I agree Rampage is hilarious, specially the old Pride dvd's with him, Bas and Stephen Quadros! Barnetts a funny guy too.


----------



## Satori (Sep 18, 2008)

Interesting thread


----------



## Ryan1522 (Oct 31, 2006)

BJ Penn is def. up there. He is a gentleman and a scholar in my opinion. Just take a look at his in depth analysis of different types of fighters below.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qby3ljOHRRM&feature=related


----------



## Combat Soul (Oct 2, 2008)

Surely the most uneducated has got to be the Diaz brothers. They went to school on the little ass bus fo sho.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Combat Soul said:


> Surely the most uneducated has got to be the Diaz brothers. They went to school on the little ass bus fo sho.


Word.


----------



## Pr0d1gy (Sep 25, 2006)

Combat Soul said:


> Surely the most uneducated has got to be the Diaz brothers. They went to school on the little ass bus fo sho.


I'm pretty sure Junie will beat them out if he manages to stick around in the UFC. 

For smartest, well they call BJ the prodigy for a reason.


----------

